# Is Internet TV On The Way?



## Nick (Apr 23, 2002)

The concept of Internet-enabled televisions is about to be resurrected as a group
of five leading Japanese TV makers appear poised to introduce new classes of
the hybrid TVs next year.

Five Japanese TV manufacturers reportedly are preparing to launch Internet TVs
next year, according to the Nihon Keizai newspaper.

Hitachi, Matsush ita, Sharp, Sony and Toshiba are reportedly readying TVs that
would directly connect to the Internet to playback new online video services with-
out the need for a PC or a special set-top Internet device.

More @ Twice.com
__________________________________

This sounds like a great idea, but maybe not so much for me -- I would never have
to get out of my recliner. I'm already having hot meals delivered four days a week -
- now if I can just pipe my coffee pot to an IV drip... :shrug:


----------



## Nick (Apr 23, 2002)

Other names for Internet-sourced television

IPTV - Internet Protocol Television 
TOD - Television On (the) Desktop
TOIP - Television Over Internet Protocol 
VLOG - for Video web LOG 
VODcast - for Video On Demand.

Source: www.wikipedia.com


----------



## bidger (Nov 19, 2005)

I've been using Instant Media for almost a month now and, while it's not full-blown IPTV, I find it a nice little enhancement to my regular TV viewing. Mind you, I didn't say replacement.

There's a player you install, advertised as spyware-/malware-free, and then you subscribe to channels of your choosing, free at this point in time. Most everything is outside the mainstream and my current favorite is MariposaHD. It's in iHD (internetHD), which is 1280X720, and it's basically a group of guys in Argentina filming swimsuit/runway models and their travels.

I'm looking forward to the time when IPTV is an actual competitor to cable and satellite.


----------



## Southeastga (Jan 22, 2005)

IPTV is here and i just subscribed two weeks ago while suspending my D* account. If the bugs ever get worked out it will be a good service. The major draw for me was high speed dsl, over 100 tv channels 45 music choice channels 2movie packages, I choose cinemax (8 channels of cinemax) & starz/encore and there are also more sports channels in this package + cmt Pure former VH1 country. All for 99.99 @ month + tax & franchise fees + I have had it with D* rain fade when all transponders were 90's -100 on a clear day.

On the down side of things a channel or two has gone out for an entire weekend
and the first saturday I had the service the there was a power failure somewhere in there network and all of the subscribers were without service for about three hours. The service is more prone to interference for me the stove was causing intereference(pixelization) so i ran new phone lines to the phone jacks and that seemed to solve that problem. The picture is not as compressed so you tend to see more flaws like when the braves were playing and the camera panned around real fast there was a slight blurry at the top of the screen. 

I will allow a few more weeks for the bugs to get worked out before I resume with d* or go over to E* again.


----------



## quizzer (Aug 29, 2006)

Southeastga said:


> IPTV is here and i just subscribed two weeks ago while suspending my D* account. If the bugs ever get worked out it will be a good service. The major draw for me was high speed dsl, over 100 tv channels 45 music choice channels 2movie packages, I choose cinemax (8 channels of cinemax) & starz/encore and there are also more sports channels in this package + cmt Pure former VH1 country. All for 99.99 @ month + tax & franchise fees + I have had it with D* rain fade when all transponders were 90's -100 on a clear day.
> 
> On the down side of things a channel or two has gone out for an entire weekend
> and the first saturday I had the service the there was a power failure somewhere in there network and all of the subscribers were without service for about three hours. The service is more prone to interference for me the stove was causing intereference(pixelization) so i ran new phone lines to the phone jacks and that seemed to solve that problem. The picture is not as compressed so you tend to see more flaws like when the braves were playing and the camera panned around real fast there was a slight blurry at the top of the screen.
> ...


Can u give me the IPTV website or URL???

i want to know what all channels come there?

Iam particular about internationals???

Thanks


----------



## lee635 (Apr 17, 2002)

When I was working at the University of Oregon campus over 5 years ago, they were experimenting with multicast TV. We could get about 10 cable channels direct to the computer monitor. All you did was DL a little program, go to a special website and pick your choice of a cable channel or a bunch of video on demand stuff, like trainning videos.


----------



## Southeastga (Jan 22, 2005)

quizzer said:


> Can u give me the IPTV website or URL???
> 
> i want to know what all channels come there?
> 
> ...


Prices and channels vary by provider, which is mostly small town phone companies
here in southeast Ga.

Here is the one that serves my area: http://www.ptctv.com/Everything package 012606.pdf
more chanels have been added since this channel lineup and packages have been added and broken up.

This is one that serves a neighboring county http://www.bulloch.net/video.html


----------



## Jim5506 (Jun 7, 2004)

We provide 62 TV channels to our student body in all dormitories ( not Texas Tech) with a fiberoptic backbone from NTS and IPTV tuner in each room.

Complete campus operates on ip - no dialup phones, no TV over cable.


----------

